# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  VP2 Isolate Protein (AST)

## urban_boi310

καλησπέρα! θα θελα τι γνώμη σας για την παρακάτω πρωτεΐνη

*VP2 Isolate Protein (AST)*

----------


## Gasturb

Γενικά  η AST βγάζει καλά προϊόντα αν και λίγο ακριβά - την παραπάνω πρωτεϊνη την είχα για ένα διάστημα κ αξίζει..

GT

----------


## Sourlas

Αξιζει μεχρι το τελευταιο ευρω αλλα ακριβη πολυ....

----------


## GeorgeTF

Αλήθεια πόσα Ε την έχεις βρεί??

----------


## Muscleboss

Από τις κορυφαίες πρωτείνες, θα προτιμούσα όμως την αντίσοιχη isolate από την MRM που την έχει το κατάστημά μας σε πολύ καλύτερη τιμή.

ΜΒ

----------


## urban_boi310

thanx για την αξιολόγηση παιδιά!
βασικά δεν είναι καθόλου ακριβή από internet. μου την παραγγέλνει ένας φίλος μου που γενικότερα ψωνίζει από internet (εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα) μόνο 30 euro τα 908g. εδώ έχω ακούσει ότι κάνει γύρω στα 55 euro η αντίστοιχη συσκευασία.

----------


## Gasturb

> mono 30 euro ta 908g


Αναλογικά αυτη η πρωτεϊνη στα 2.5 kg βγαίνει καπου 80 ευρώ σε σύγκριση με τα 50 μιας απλής whey, δηλαδή κάπου 60% πιο ακριβή.. δεν είναι και μικρο το ποσοστό urban_boi310..

Gt

----------


## Sourlas

Ελλάδα παίζει απο 75 ευρώ έως 60. Πιο κάτω δεν την έχω βρει. Ασύμφορη. Πριν μέρες δοκίμασα ΙSO της MRM και ήταν άριστης ποιότητας.

----------


## asdf

Μολις την ελαβα και ειδα κατι που με ανυσηχησε...615% Μore Muscles....Πολυ muscletech-ισμος.. Κατι μου βρωμαει   :01. Unsure: .....και δεν ειναι ο RUHL   :01. Razz:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. lol:

----------


## RUHL

Nα ακομα ενας απιστος πελατης που δεν πιστευει σε αυτα που γραφη η ετικετα ντροπη σου ρε  :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:  


Ελα ηδη τα εσκασες τα ευρωπουλα τι κλαιγεσαι τωρα  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :08. One Laugh:

----------


## asdf

> Ελα ηδη τα εσκασες τα ευρωπουλα τι κλαιγεσαι τωρα


Θα πανε χαμενα λες ???? Ειχα ακουσει αριστες κριτικες και για αυτο την πηρα, θα την χρησημοποιω μεταπροπονητικα μονο. Νormal πραμματα...

----------


## KontorinisMD

Ακριβώς! μεταπροπονητικά μόνο.... είναι ίσως ότι καλύτερο μπορείς να πάρεις...  :03. Awesome:

----------


## john john

μα πολυ αφρο με σεικερ...τι να κανω???χελπ

----------


## john john

κανεις??

----------


## beefmeup

εισαι κ βιαστικουλης..

βαλε μια κουταλια κακαο..λογικα θα στον κοψει τον αφρο.

----------


## john john

για γευση fruit punche λεω..

----------


## Gianis R.

H γεύση fruit punch της VP2 κάνει και σε μένα πάρα πολύ αφρό (οι άλλες γεύσεις όχι, με εξαίρεση την citrus που δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει.) 

Σε τέτοιο βαθμό που για να καταφέρω να την πιώ έβαζα βρώμη αλεσμένη στο blender και κάπως μετριαζόταν το πρόβλημα του αφρού.

Αν παρατηρήσεις η συγκεκριμένη γεύση μειονεκτεί και σε άλλα. Συγκεκριμένα, η περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεΐνη ανά scoop είναι κατάτι μικρότερη σε σύγκριση για παράδειγμα με τη βανίλια και έχει και 0-5% χοληστερόλη σε αντίθεση με τη μηδενική των βανίλια και σοκολάτα.

----------


## Srom

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για αυτή την πρωτεινη;

*** Κάνουμε αναζήτηση πριν να ανοίξουμε νέο θέμα.Mods Team***

----------


## Billys51

Χωρις να ποσταρεις πινακακι τι γνωμη περιμενεις ακριβως?  :01. Unsure:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για αυτή την πρωτεινη;


Ειναι πολύ καλή, από όσους την εχουν δοκιμάσει.Isolate, τι θα ήθελες να μάθεις;

----------


## Srom

Τη βρήκα ******* από το ***** και μου φάνηκε περίεργο..Και διαβάζω σε κάτι σχόλια ότι πλέον έχουν αλλάξει τα συστατικά χωρίς να το αναφέρουν,με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι πλέον 100% isolate..Ξέρετε τίποτα πάνω σε αυτό;;

----------

